# Fides



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Afternoon forum, has anyone heard of Fides? For some reason I think they were/are a part of Oris but can't find a single piece of info on them! I have come into possession of a rather beaten up pocket watch with what looks like an engraving of the first channel flight on the back, only has one hand at the mo but actually keeps ok time,the movement looks like a dollar watch/smiths movement with the exception that it has a bridge so the balance wheel can be removed on its own an interesting piece I think I will post some pictures later. Not after a valuation as don't want to part with it just an idea of its origins would be nice

cheers

yogi


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

fides 1 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



fides caSE by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



FIDES MOVEMENT by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

As promised some pictures the lettering below swiss made is CAL 143


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Your Fides PW was made either by Emile Fibiger (Geneve) or the Oris Watch Co. (HÃ¶lstein)!

Alex HÃ¼ning also registered this trade mark, but your watch is not typical for him.

Andreas


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you Andreas any idea of age? do you think it was made to celebrate the channel crossing?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would date it to the 1920ies. But I don't know if the back lid image really relates to the channel crossing. Maybe, maybe not...

Andreas


----------



## John6491 (6 mo ago)

Just bought a Summit watch with Fides movement. Don't know if Summit regularly used them.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

John6491 said:


> Just bought a Summit watch with Fides movement. Don't know if Summit regularly used them.


 A picture of the watch face and the movement would help identify it. You can upload pictures to a hosting site, and paste links, or use the free trial of the forum gallery, then you can just copy the pictures into your post.

Incidentally, there's an article about Summit on the forum:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/121714-summit-watches/&do=embed

Summit used good quality jewelled movements, whereas Fides seems to have used unjeweled pin levers like the AS 576 (or derivative) shown above. We'll know more if you can post pictures.


----------

